# parting tools question



## watch_art

I have one of your bog standard wood lathe parting tools.  Wooden handle with hss tip (that broke off during first use - but sharpened the nub b/c it was better that way).

I'm past the bit of hss that was left and have only a bit of flat steel that I try putting an edge on to use as a parting tool.
It seems like a big waste of time.

Could I use this instead?

1/8"MICRO-100 BOUBLE SIDED SUPER CARBIDE PARTING BLADE | eBay

I need something that I won't have to sharpen.  I'm horrible at sharpening things.  I may as well use a hammer to sharpen my turning tools.  I love my woodchuck with the carbide tips - I'd be DELIGHTED if there were anything about 2-3mm wide that I could attach to my woodchuck and use it as a parting tool.

Any advice - BESIDES learn to sharpen?
:biggrin:

Thanks!


----------



## watch_art

Even better - what about this with a holder?
G9842 M2 HSS Cut-Off Blades - 1/8" x 3/4" x 5"


----------



## BRobbins629

I've seen a homemade parting tool with a very similar blade, so if you can find a way to secure it, the answer is a definite yes.


----------



## alamocdc

Doc, how about this?


----------



## PenPal

Shawn,

That first reference you gave that piece of metal was 2nd hand at that awful price.

Consider how far below thw pen or whatever you would have to set the turning rest (not
possible in most cases).

Billies suggestion has great merit.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## hewunch

I know you don't like to sharpen, BUT, here is an inexpensive way to get a parting tool AND since it is cheap you can practice sharpening it. Go to some yard sales and buy butter knives. Grind a point on them like the tool Billy referenced, begin to part. The other beauty is they are like 1/16 of an inch thick, which is great.


----------



## edstreet

watch_art said:


> I need something that I won't have to sharpen.  I'm horrible at sharpening things.  I may as well use a hammer to sharpen my turning tools.  I love my woodchuck with the carbide tips - I'd be DELIGHTED if there were anything about 2-3mm wide that I could attach to my woodchuck and use it as a parting tool.
> 
> Any advice - BESIDES learn to sharpen?
> :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry, wont happen, you will have to do some type of sharpening on any cutting tool on the market currently.


----------



## watch_art

*sad face*

oh well.

I guess I'll do the butter knife thing then, for practice at least.

And I'll go with Billy's suggestion.


----------



## Jim Burr

You can make that in 48 seconds...sawzall blade, round handle and black electrical tape...Bam! I'll send you one.
If you don't like to sharpen, how do you keep your tools sharp? Takes less time to sharpen 3 gouges than to turn a Sierra!


----------



## watch_art

I use the woodchuck and avoid regular turning tools.  I had a good tip on the parting tool for a while but I couldn't maintain it.  Really frustrating to go from razor sharp and slicing off nice ribbons of material to a tip that's so dull you can't pick your fingernails with it.

It's REALLY frustrating that I can't get that nice edge back no matter what I do either.  I have no idea how I got that nice pretty edge.  

edit:
Oh - and it's not so much that I need it for parting, but I use it to make tenons with.


----------



## azamiryou

watch_art said:


> I use the woodchuck and avoid regular turning tools.... it's not so much that I need it for parting, but I use it to make tenons with.



Two thoughts: first, for tenons you probably want a fat turning tool (like the 1/8" one someone linked to. Using a butter knife or sawzall blade makes for a very narrow parting tool, which lets you make parting cuts without losing a lot of material, but won't be nearly as good for cutting a tenon.

Second, have you tried using square inserts for the woodchuck? I mostly use the radius inserts, but the square one has a nice flat edge that should give you a perfect tenon.

What's your sharpening setup? Members here may be able to give you some tips to help you get better (or at least more consistent) results from sharpening.


----------



## watch_art

Currently I don't have any sharpening setup.  I need a jig.  But I also need a finer grit wheel for my bench grinder - which I bought just so I could sharpen stuff.  Ugh...
I have used and do like the square tips for my woodchuck - but the space a tenon needs to be doesn't allow the tip to fit...
For now instead of making  the tenon 10 mm wide and using my old parting tool, I'm making the tenon about 18mm wide and then cutting off the end shorter before threading.


----------



## rherrell

I might be able to make you a holder for one of those metal lathe cut off blades, PM me if you're interested, I'm sure we can come up with something.


----------



## hewunch

I bought a live center from Grizzly that tapers back quickly. It solved your problem for me. It has a 60 degree point and then goes much thinner. Like this one H7962 Precision Long Nose Live Center - MT2


----------



## watch_art

hewunch said:


> I bought a live center from Grizzly that tapers back quickly. It solved your problem for me. It has a 60 degree point and then goes much thinner. Like this one H7962 Precision Long Nose Live Center - MT2



That looks awesome. 
Can you make a 10mm diameter tenon that's 10mm wide with it?  Would you mind trying?  :biggrin:


----------



## Wildman

You can buy these parting tools individually or in a set, does not take much to keep them sharp. Simple diamond card file will keep edge good to go. 
Set of 3 Benjamin's Best HSS Parting Tools at Penn State Industries
Credit Card Diamond File Set at Penn State Industries
Diamond Hone Block - Four Sided Diamond Hone

If want inexpensive AL friable grinding wheel might try these folks. 

Sharpening Supplies - Grinding Wheels

If need tips on sharpening or want to make your own jig check out these folks.

Articles about Sharpening from Woodturning Online

I have no problem recommending a Wolverine basic system with Vari grind jig.

Packard Woodworks: The Woodturner's Source: Oneway Sharpening System
Packard Woodworks: The Woodturner's Source: Oneway Sharpening System

If want to save a few bucks check out Penn State Wolverine clone. 

Do not have any carbide tools only problem see with them is initial cost and cost of replacement tips.  Making your own and buying tips from some vendors will save you big bucks.  Buying and sharpening your HSS tool will save you more money.


----------



## edstreet

In all honestly you can sharpen a parting tool or a scraper in about 20 seconds.


----------



## alamocdc

I have PSI's Wolverine clone and it does a great job for me. However, from the prices of the Wolverine that Wildman posted, the savings isn't as pronounced as when I bought mine.

For reference.


----------



## edstreet

OUCH.  I made an angle jig for the grinder out of 4x4 pine, 1 bolt and 1 flat board. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni8rL0psrV0

This is a good video on sharpening and you can easily see that it is just like using the tool.











Most shops you will easily be able to find scrap wood to make something like this.


----------



## alamocdc

Uh, Ed, I don't think I've ever seen pine with grain like that. The one on top looks like Oak and the one on the bottom looks more like Cherry.:wink:


----------



## edstreet

I dont have photo's of the one I made but those where what google found for me.


----------



## watch_art

I have no excuses do I?


----------



## hewunch

watch_art said:


> hewunch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a live center from Grizzly that tapers back quickly. It solved your problem for me. It has a 60 degree point and then goes much thinner. Like this one H7962 Precision Long Nose Live Center - MT2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks awesome.
> Can you make a 10mm diameter tenon that's 10mm wide with it?  Would you mind trying?  :biggrin:
Click to expand...


I don't mind trying. Not sure when I will get to it, but I don't mind trying. What size hole would you have drilled in it?


----------



## watch_art

I use a J bit through the section.  The tenon on a section is really the only time I ever need any clearance.


----------



## nava1uni

Try this and see if it doesn't work for you.  make you own thin parting tool - YouTube


----------



## watch_art

so my new carbide tipped 1/8" parting tool showed up today along with a white aluminum wheel for my bench grinder and WOW how nice it is.  Much better than the HSS tipped tool that broke in the first five minutes that I just threw in the trash.  

Sharpened all my regular turning tools on the white wheel.

OH - and my bench grinder has an adjustable rest so I was able to just stick the tools on the rest and push them up against and twist to sharpen!  very cool!
So I don't even need to make a jig for it.  :biggrin:


----------



## alamocdc

Hey, Shawn, once you learn to sharpen, try making your own thin parting tool using a butter knife as mentioned earlier. I bought of 6 in stainless for about $5 at Wallyworld. Works great! I use mine regularly when turning.


----------



## nativewooder

About that Grizzley 9842 piece of blade:  do you trust them that it's going to be 1/8 when the blade has 3/16 printed on it.  It makes more sense and costs less in the long run to buy the proper tool for what you need.:wink:


----------



## KenV

nativewooder said:


> About that Grizzley 9842 piece of blade:  do you trust them that it's going to be 1/8 when the blade has 3/16 printed on it.  It makes more sense and costs less in the long run to buy the proper tool for what you need.:wink:



Barry,

Those are T-shaped with a square section on the edge that is thicker than the web.  I have a few of them, and they are about  0.003 shy of width.


----------



## Andrew_K99

A tool I have considered for tenons is one called a Bedan tool, they come in 10mm widths.  Here is an example of one Bedan Tools - Lee Valley Tools

Another option is a smaller carbide tool with a straight edge like the mini rougher sold by EWT that is 7/16" (±11mm) wide  Easy Wood Tools™ - Lee Valley Tools

AK


----------

